# Columnaris treatment in platy fish



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm positive my fish have Columnaris and I need to find out what medication to use, I keep getting mixed answers. I can only start out with one medication because I haven't gotten paid yet, but I can add more later on. I also have a pregnant platy with it, so I need a medication that's safe for the babies. Please help, I'm afraid my tank is going to crash.


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

Can I use Furan 2, Aquarium salt, KanaPlex, and LifeGuard (Tetra) (Just in case it isn't Columnaris and needs a broad treatment) all at the same time? Along with keeping the temp lower?
I have about $20 on me, I already have the LifeGuard and Aquarium salt, and I may be able to borrow some cash if I need to.

I spent a lot of time and hard work getting this tank together and i'd be devastated if it wiped out.


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay so the pet store only had Tetracycline. I know this is a poor choice for columnaris but it's all they had. I don't have any other fish stores near me so i'm a bit stumped as to what to do. I'm using the Tetracycline anyway, in hopes of it being a fungal infection instead. I also added in some LifeGuard (Tetra) but I don't have enough for a full treatment.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

Can you upload some pics?


----------

